# Where My Does At? Urban Homestead



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

My three does are all preggers and due within 2 weeks of each other! Last year was my first kidding so this time I'm an old pro  This thread is for all three of them.

First up Is Maebelle (Mae). She'll be 2 in July. This is her second kidding and she's due June 14. She's a pure Alpine. She's bred with a BIG Nubian buck.

Second up is Mae's daughter Cinder. Cinder will be a year in July also. She is due June 18. Cinder is 3/4 Alpine 1/4 Nubian. She is bred with a buck that was 3/4 fainting and 1/4 Nigerian Dwarf. You figure out the % of her kid :wallbang:

Third up is my baby Jasemine. Jasemine kidded with me for the first time last year and gave me twin bucks the first had to be pulled they were 9.5 and 10.1! She bled for a week and a half SO she's not on grain just hay hoping not to repeat my mistakes  Jasemine turned 4 in April. This is her fourth kidding. She's due June 30. Jazzy is 1/2 Saanen, 1/2 Nubian. Jazzy is bred with the same buck as Mae a BIG Nubian buck.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

The first 3 are Mae. The next 2 are Cinder and the last 3 are Jazzy. 

I'm thinking a single for Mae but she might surprise me

Cinder a Tiny single

Jaz Twins or Trips


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will be busy. Good luck!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Mae died this afternoon from Ketosis


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Are you sure this was the only cause, and wasn't instead, milk fever?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry you lost her. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So sorry.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I really don't know but the treatment seemed to work for her. 
She's been dried off since April 14.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I really don't know but the treatment seemed to work for her. 
She's been dried off since April 14.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

We've had many cases over the years of both ketosis and milk fever in both lactating and non-lactating. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. I also replied to your other thread as well.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Picture update!*

So after the tragedy of loosing Mae last week I am starting to recover and kidding fever is striking again.

Cinder is due the 18 a week from Wednesday. I came home yesterday and took a long hard look at her. Her udder has filled up and tightened her bag is twice the size it had been a few days ago.

So without further ado...her's Cinders pics!:hi5:


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

It seems I'm not able to see them


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's her pics.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a question. Cinder is about the size of a large ND. I heard that mini's will go at 145 and standards 150. Will cinder go at 145 since she's the size of a mini?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm sorry you lost Mae. how sad....

good luck with your other two does. my girls are small compared to standard (they're island bred goats....they're small and probably stunted). Buttercup went 4 days overdue and Missy went 2 days early..... those stats likely don't help you much. lol


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Really it depends on the doe. Every doe is different. Bloodline, breed, weather, and feed all affect kidding times/dates. Kind of a watch & wait game. Her ligs still look fairly tight in her middle pic though.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I still haven't checked on her this morning. I could barely feel her ligs but she was very jumpy and didn't like anyone touching her back end. She did finish her grain last night. I'm obviously not that worried otherwise I would have checked her every couple of hours last night. ONE WEEK LEFT!!!! I'll post pictures of her later on today


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

*New Cinder Pics*

I just checked on Cinder and her ligs. are totally gone! I had to dig to feel them yesterday. She's 142 today should I be concerned? Also anything I should do to prepare for early babies?

On a side note I did bring a buck here that didn't seem to know what he was doing despite having already fathered triplets. That was four days prior to Cinder being mounted by the NG/Fainter. So there is a small possibility that she's bred to a Nubian but I never saw him mount her. :chin: curious very curious


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks ready to pop. Ask me how many babies I've had born that I never saw conceived


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

She was moving a lot when I was trying to take the pic of her ligs. I don't think you can see but I can reach completely around her tail head I still haven't seen any discharge. Her udder is tight toiday and filled and hardened since yesterday. Needless to say I won't be going far today  

Also today's my hubby's birthday and he's been looking so forward to having kids he's even been checking on the girls ligs. bags and such


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Looks ready to pop. Ask me how many babies I've had born that I never saw conceived


How Many?  She stood for the NG/fainter I never saw it but my friend with the buck saw them couple.

I have a feeling. We'll see if I'm right :shrug:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I think I'm at 8 between last year and this year.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

She had 2 bucks but hasn't delivered the placenta it's been an hour. She's still licking and curling her lip she's up and down. I've bumped her and at first I thought she had a third it feels small like a mass but I can't feel it all the time just sometimes. What can I do to get her to deliver the kid or placenta?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If you're worried, go in and check. Mine have waited longer than that before expelling the placenta, but go with your gut. Up and down tells me there may be a kid that's in a bad position.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks Wild Hearts! I will check and post pics later.

How long should I wait for the placenta? I've milked her trying to get the contractions going and to deliver the placenta/kid


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I think after 24 hours is when it starts to be a problem, mine are usually within a couple hours if it was a normal birth. If the kid is badly positioned contractions won't help.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here are some pictures of Legolas (light one) and Gimli (dark one) I think dad was the little nubian buck that I didn't think he knew what he was doing. Guess he proved me wrong


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh yeah, those are Nubian ears alright!


----------

